# Saintly's UK woodland observations



## Mark Evans (14 Feb 2010)

Following on from my previous thread, I revisited Rufford park to try and highlight things that, in a way, we can combine within our aquariums. or at least borrow ideas. 

This is more of a pictorial documenting thread. Just my observations.






This time of year seems to be a great opportunity to get some decent exposed images due to the lack of leaves. I found that going of the usual trails worked well, as there were not so many walkers and at times i was completely alone, and rather happy.

The following images are all of tree trunks, covered in moss.













the way in which nature takes back is quite amazing.





feel free to comment. I'll add more in following post's, rather than over load on 1 post


----------



## Gill (14 Feb 2010)

again stunning, shot number 4 needs to be recreated in a tank


----------



## samc (14 Feb 2010)

great shots. tree trunks have allways inspired me to do a scape replecating one. i love the fourth one also. just thinking what to use as a foreground. the brown it a nice contrast with the moss. you have got me thinking now.  even just using leaves like george did in one of his biotope


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Feb 2010)

samc said:
			
		

> i love the fourth one also. just thinking what to use as a foreground.





			
				Gill said:
			
		

> shot number 4 needs to be recreated in a tank



the same as what i was thinking   

thanks guys.

So, on to a few branches.









This one is really random.





submerged branches....


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Feb 2010)

some mangled roots.









 a mixture of mosses.





and finally, The first flowers of spring....









thanks for at least looking  8)


----------



## aquaticmaniac (14 Feb 2010)

Love the one with the ducks in the background and the flower shots. The detail is mind blowing on all of them, though!

What camera/lens did you use on these?


----------



## JamesM (14 Feb 2010)

Sweet bro


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Feb 2010)

Great series Mark  on some of them just add water!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Feb 2010)

aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> What camera/lens did you use on these?
> Love the one with the ducks in the background and the flower shots. The detail is mind blowing on all of them, though!
> 
> What camera/lens did you use on these?



cheers leah, The camera is the canon 5d mk2 and lenses are for some the canon 50mm f 1.4 usm and for most the canon 135mm f2 L series. A truly special lens indeed.



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Sweet bro



Thanks to your expert advice my friend.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> on some of them just add water!!!



you got it paulo!   the powers of low maintenance scapes are slowly drawing me in, just by looking at our natural country side and what plants are involved in these natural landscapes The penny is starting to drop now....


----------



## chump54 (14 Feb 2010)

nice one Mark, very inspirational. Thanks

Chris


----------



## Garuf (14 Feb 2010)

I'm feeling truely inspired! I just need to get my grubby mits on some christamas or taiwan moss and I'd be sailing! Great shots, Mark. As always.


----------



## andyh (15 Feb 2010)

This one is a scape just waiting to happen! I am sure you could create this one!



I just love the detail and textures and colours on this, the star type moss is truely stunning!




Great Inspiration!


----------



## Simon D (15 Feb 2010)

Absolutely stunning pics. Very, very inspirational. 

Great bit of kit that 5d.

The other thing I'd like to comment on is how fascinating it is that this natural beauty is around us all the time and we take it for granted until we start to try to replicate them in a controlled environment, then we appreciate them so much more!


----------



## George Farmer (15 Feb 2010)

Nice work, Mark!

Using nature as a source of inspiration is, of course, not a new concept since Amano, but giving your own perspective through excellent photography and presentation is to be highly commended.  Thanks for sharing.

One of my favourite ever PFK articles was about this very subject; using nature as a source of inspiration, written by Graeme Edwards.  

It is interesting how for some folk, aquascaping has actually inceased their awareness of nature around them.  It's a wonderful hobby!


----------



## Paulus (15 Feb 2010)

mother nature is the best scaper


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Feb 2010)

Thanks everyone.

It's true George, for many of us, creating aquascapes certainly makes us look differently at our surroundings. I do remember though as a child I had the same kind of fascination. In my early teens, I was out with my binoculars and bird book, whilst the others were looking at the other type of bird. 

As a 7 year old, I used to go to a little stream (that I still know about) catching frogs and newts. How times change. I think that know, I can pursue something that's always resided within me for a long time  ...I'm sure this goes for many of us.

Thanks again to everyone for their input. I'll try and take some more images at later dates. I do plan on a few trips further a field if I source some good natural spots.


----------



## NA-Fan (15 Feb 2010)

Incredible images.  That's some gear you have, and more importantly, a good eye.


----------

